# Cool Digital Nikon Digital Camera Now Has Up To 40" Projector Built In



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I just saw this on JLC.

Way Cool. :thumbsup:

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0908/09080402nikons1000pj.asp

Ed



*Nikon Reveals World’s First Projector Camera*


*Revolutionises compact digital camera market with a new style of image sharing and viewing*​*Amsterdam**, 4th August 2009* – Nikon Europe today announces the introduction of the world’s first camera with integrated projector as part of its brand new range of COOLPIX cameras. The ground-breaking COOLPIX S1000pj is expected to shake up the compact digital camera market as people begin to see the benefits of sharing and viewing photos and videos using personal projection. 

The COOLPIX S1000pj doesn’t just pack a punch with its projector – the compact camera delivers high resolution images with 12.1 effective megapixels and a 2.7” wide viewing-angle TFT LCD monitor. With a high ISO 6400 sensitivity and using Nikon’s exclusive image processing concept, EXPEED, the camera offers the kind of high quality images you expect from Nikon. This is all wrapped up in a sleek aluminium silver or anodized black casing that contains a wide-angle 5x zoom NIKKOR lens.

Mark Pekelharing, Product Line Manager Consumer Products at Nikon Europe B.V: “The launch of our unique COOLPIX projector camera is exciting for gadget and photo lovers everywhere – and another first for Nikon with a compact digital camera that can project images. People can’t help but be blown away by such a beautifully crafted device. It’s packed with everything you need to take amazing photos so easily as well as to show your pictures; a great screen and amazing projector. Sharing photos and videos has never been so easy – or so fun.”

*One touch projection*
*If you’ve ever wanted to share your photos or videos at a party or relive a day’s memories while on your travels, then now you can with one-touch projection on the COOLPIX S1000pj. The built-in projector easily projects an image size from approximately 5 inches up to 40 inches*1. A supplied remote control means that you can wirelessly operate both the projector and usual camera functions, and a simple projection stand is supplied for optimal viewing wherever you are.
*
*Getting the shot you imagine*
The COOLPIX S1000pj features Scene Auto mode, whereby the camera automatically selects the appropriate scene mode based on the contents of your shot, allowing picture perfect images at the touch of a button. In addition, five functions to reduce image blur and the Smart Portrait System ensures that you can get those ‘red carpet smiles’ every time. An additional feature enables users to ‘airbrush’ someone’s face using the Skin Softening function to reduce the appearance of blemishes. Together with face tracking and anti-shake functionality, the COOLPIX S1000pj helps you to get the shot you envisaged without any hassle. 

The COOLPIX S1000pj will be available at an RRP of £389 / €429*2 

*my Picturetown*
You can now store your images safely and securely using Nikon’s my Picturetown, a free online digital photo storage and sharing service. Easily share photo memories with friends and organise precious memories into online collections. You get 2GB of space free to use for storing thousands of memories and you can upgrade your membership to Gold Account at any time if you need to store more pictures.
​*Features*
*Sharper results with five advanced Nikon image stabilising features*3*
Nikon's Optical lens shift and Electronic VR image stabilisation systems combine to help produce blur-free images. High ISO 6400*4 capability allows faster shutter speeds when shooting in low light or capturing fast-moving subjects. Motion Detection automatically controls shutter speed and the ISO setting to compensate for subject movement and camera shake. And, Nikon’s original BSS (Best Shot Selector) function automatically shoots a series of sequential frames and saves the one with the sharpest focus. 


*Nikon’s Smart Portrait System with Skin Softening*
Face-priority AF helps produce more satisfying portraits by adjusting focus and exposure for as many as 12 faces in the framed shot. Skin Softening function detects and analyses a framed subject’s skin, and then adjusts smoothness to produce enhanced results. Smile Timer automatically releases the shutter when the subject smiles, while its Blink Proof function shoots two sequential frames, then saves the one in which the subject’s eyes are widest open. Blink Warning presents an alert when it suspects that someone in the shot has blinked. In-Camera Red-Eye Fix automatically corrects any perceived red-eye effect before saving the image to memory.

*Intelligent automated shooting modes that promote carefree shooting*
Nikon’s Scene Auto Selector makes it faster and easier to capture the moment by eliminating the need to manually select a scene mode to match the intended shot. This intelligent function determines the subject, analyses the surrounding settings, and then automatically selects the appropriate scene mode for optimal results. Subject Tracking enhances the shooting experience by following the subject’s movement to ensure clear focus and quick response when that special shutter opportunity presents itself. Subject Tracking even functions if the subject moves out of the frame for a second or two.

*Quick Retouch*
Quick Retouch automatically adjusts the contrast and saturation of selected photos to create an enhanced copy with the right finishing touch.

*Other Features*

2.7-in. high-resolution LCD monitor with anti-reflection coated cover
16 handy scene modes for optimised shooting in various settings
D-Lighting
Active Zoom
Auto Sort and Favorite Pictures functions
Four movie modes with sound
Time zone function for easy setting of multiple locations
Approx. 36 MB of internal memory
Hi-Speed USB connectivity
*1 Projection area size dependent upon light conditions of the room

*2 Availability dates can vary from region to region. Specifications and equipment are subject to change without any notice or obligation on the part of the manufacturer. August 2009 ©2009 Nikon Corporation.
*3 The camera selects and uses only the features required to optimise each image.
*4 ISO 3200 and 6400 are available only for image sizes of 3M (2048 x 1536) or smaller.​*Nikon Coolpix S1000pj specifications*

Sensor• 1/2.3" Type CCD
• 12.1 million effective pixels
• 12.39 million total pixels
Image sizes• 4000 x 3000
• 3264 x 2448
• 2592 x 1944
• 2048 x 1536
• 1024×768
• 640 x 480
• 3968 x 2232 (16:9)
Projector • Brightness: up to 10 lumens
• Image size : 5 to 40 in.
• Throw distance : approx. 26cm to 2m (10 in. to 6 ft. 6 in.)
• Endurance (battery life: approx. 1 hour 
• Resolution (output) : VGA equivalent
Lens• 5x Zoom-Nikkor (28-140mm equiv.)
• f/3.9-5.8
• f= 5.0-25.0mmOptical image stabilizationLens-shift VRDigital zoom Up to 4xFocus distance• 30cm (1 ft.) to infinity (∞)
• Macro close-up mode: 3cm (1.2 in.) to infinity (∞) [ISO sensitivity• ISO 80
• ISO 100
• ISO 200
• ISO 400
• ISO 800
• ISO 1600
• ISO 2000
• ISO 3200 (3M or smaller)
• ISO 6400 (3M or smaller)
• Auto (auto gain ISO 80-800)
• Fixed range auto (ISO 80-200, 80-400)
Aperturef/3.9 - f/5.8Flash• Built-in
LCD monitor• 2.7-in TFT LCD with anti-reflection coating
• 230,000-dotConnectivity• USB
• AV out
Storage• SD / SDHC card (optional)
• Approx 36MB internal memoryPower• Rechargeable Li-ion Battery EN-EL12 (supplied)
• AC Adapter EH-62F (optional)Battery LifeApprox. 220 shots with EN-EL12 battery
Weight (no batt) Approx. 155 g (5.5 oz.)DimensionsApprox. 99.5 x 62.5 x 23 mm (4 x 2.5 x 0.9 in.) excluding projectionsSupplied accessories• Rechargeable Li-ion Battery EN-EL12
• Battery Charger MH-65
• USB Cable UC-E6
• Audio Video Cable EG-CP14
• Strap AN-CP19
• Projector Stand ET-2
• Remote Control ML-L4
• Software Suite CD-ROMOptional accessories 
AC Adapter EH-62F
*Additional images*


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

How much $$$$$?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

[/URL] 
ZoomMy wife just bought the Nikon D90. It is the one advertised to your right. Bout sh!t my pants when she told me how much it costs but it is an awesome camera. Me.... I stick to my PK-1000.  
A Pentax K1000 SE


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Projector • Brightness: up to 10 lumens


Equivelent to a 0.25watt light bulb UP TO!!!

So it will be dim in a dark room.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

It is an early entry start o what could assist us in immediately previewing the job conditions with a customer in almost instant reality time.

I like the idea.

I don't know what the exchange rate on..... 

*The COOLPIX S1000pj will be available at an RRP of £389 / €429*2 
*
.....is, though so some of our other country members may know how much in dollars that is.

Ed


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

www.xe.com

$618.47


----------



## linkhogle (Aug 14, 2009)

wow, cool! I wanna have that kind of digicam..


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

New Information from a Blog with better current updates for the US.

http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/patterson/55138

Ed


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing this camera and seeing it's projection on the wall. Could be a lot of fun.


----------

